# Puritan and Reformed Avatars



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 4, 2017)

I created a Media Album for Members: https://www.puritanboard.com/media/albums/puritan-refomred-avatars.3/

If you click on the image you like you can right click and save or get the link in order to make one of the images your Avatar. During the board migration any built-in avatars did not migrate so there are a lot of you who lack Avatars.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 4, 2017)

It looks like the album is private, Rich. It says I don't have permission to view it.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 4, 2017)

I just viewed it, I must be a VIP ;-) Very nice. I'd love to see Geerhardus Vos if that were possible.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for all your hard work on this Rich. Everything looks and works great.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 4, 2017)

Nevermind--it was asking me to put in my credentials again to see it. Once I do that, there's no problem.


----------

